# King Brown having a snack



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

My latest video

YouTube - Pseudechis Snack


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

really wish you'd pre warned us that the snake was eating a gecko..... i feel quite sick and sad now


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

loved i!!! awesome video they always are you have a pretty good video cam also  thanks for another amazing video - blom


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> really wish you'd pre warned us that the snake was eating a gecko..... i feel quite sick and sad now


Hey mate:

I don't like doing it either..I have a soft spot for them too.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

so why have snakes that eat them then? will they not eat anything else? do you feed them live to them??


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

did you say you found the gecko dead??


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

cool video cute lil K.B but like i said teach it some manners nobody likes to eat ass. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

[what a lovely snake, thanks Al for another informative Vid.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

no need for the ninja edit dan... lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i cannot really argue an say that feeding a gecko to something is cruel when i feedmy corns frozen pinkys and the beardies live food but then again i dont film it for the world to see, think thats the bit i really dont agree with cos its quite upsettin, really didnt expect to see that when i clicked on the link, poor wee gecko


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

its life lol his video's are very imformative i think its great he posts them on the interweb!


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> so why have snakes that eat them then? will they not eat anything else? do you feed them live to them??


Because that's the way of the wild. I will switch him over when he is ready.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

DragonKeeper said:


> did you say you found the gecko dead??


Yes, he was found dead...


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> Because that's the way of the wild. I will switch him over when he is ready.


what do you mean switch them over? over to what?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

calm down love, What about the 100,000,000's of mice and rats.

The title says having a snake, so you should be prepared for a snake eating another animal. 

Why is the geckos life more important than a mouses?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> what do you mean switch them over? over to what?


over to rodents presumably, defrost if he will, live intially if not.

these snakes (any many other species) are lizard eaters, if you want to keep certain species in captivity you have to be prepared to realise not every snake will simply start snatching dead mice/rats etc.

When the snake is established enopugh to "get" that thing dangled in front of it = food and white funny smelling thing = food he'll get mice at the minute small nice sme;lling lizards are food/. He'd proably take any kind of amphibian or small lizard, show that thing an anole/beardie/baby monitor and it'd be like xmas, especially if it got to chance to jump it as it walked past.

That is nature and that is snakes, predators, predators whose natural diet does not always contain rodent.

Mason


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I dont get whats so bad about feeding it an already dead Gecko. If he doesnt feed it the Gecko, the Gecko has died for nothing. At least its not going to waste. Its just like feeding it a dead mouse in my opinion. Not nice, but its nature.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> over to rodents presumably, defrost if he will, live intially if not.
> 
> these snakes (any many other species) are lizard eaters, if you want to keep certain species in captivity you have to be prepared to realise not every snake will simply start snatching dead mice/rats etc.
> 
> ...





bradhollands999 said:


> I dont get whats so bad about feeding it an already dead Gecko. If he doesnt feed it the Gecko, the Gecko has died for nothing. At least its not going to waste. Its just like feeding it a dead mouse in my opinion. Not nice, but its nature.


Very nicely said :no1:


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

a gecko is just as important as the little mouse you feed your snakes

and if the gecko was found dead, why let it go to waste


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

DragonKeeper said:


> a gecko is just as important as the little mouse you feed your snakes
> 
> and if the gecko was found dead, why let it go to waste


 
yeah this is true, and as i said earlier, i cannot say that its ok to feed rozen mice but not lizards, but my point was i dont film them when i do it. I know it goes on but id just rather not see it. And my point being too, is just a little prior warning as to what is on the vid please next time, as that way i wont watch it. i was curious to see what a king brown was that was all. then when a saw a little gecko hangin out its mouth i was mortified. 

Cat x


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> yeah this is true, and as i said earlier, i cannot say that its ok to feed rozen mice but not lizards, but my point was i dont film them when i do it. I know it goes on but id just rather not see it. And my point being too, is just a little prior warning as to what is on the vid please next time, as that way i wont watch it. i was curious to see what a king brown was that was all. then when a saw a little gecko hangin out its mouth i was mortified.
> 
> Cat x


I'm sorry you were mortified however I will not issue warnings about Snakes being snake and feeding on what they naturally prey, just don't watch any to be safe. I don't film snakes eating live prey because that will attract the wrong crowd but that's where I draw the line.

On a different harmonic, you must not be able to watch any telivison or read a newspaper because of all of the "disturbing images" and stories that abound. Have you pressed your govenment or the EU to do something about *Sudan's Darfur* region? Now that's something to be mortified about. Let's keep things in perspective.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

good video Al, a lovely little snake


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

interesting to see how you go about force feeding him, looked a little tricky, just a tad:lol2:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SiUK said:


> interesting to see how you go about force feeding him, looked a little tricky, just a tad:lol2:


Forcefeeding him is a bloody nightmare mg:


----------



## slither (Jun 20, 2007)

Never seen anything forcefed before. Looks quite dangerous when you got your fingertips about half an inch away from the dangerous end!
I really can't understand it when people get upset about seeing a lizard fed to a snake or anything else for that matter. Is it because they don't have the badge of 'vermin' stamped on them? 
Another great vid to your collection viperkeeper.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

slither said:


> Never seen anything forcefed before. Looks quite dangerous when you got your fingertips about half an inch away from the dangerous end!
> I really can't understand it when people get upset about seeing a lizard fed to a snake or anything else for that matter. Is it because they don't have the badge of 'vermin' stamped on them?
> Another great vid to your collection viperkeeper.


Hey mate:

If you really like to see a very close call while forcefeeding check out this video called " Bad Ass Babies"

YouTube - Bad Ass Babies


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> yeah this is true, and as i said earlier, i cannot say that its ok to feed rozen mice but not lizards, but my point was i dont film them when i do it. I know it goes on but id just rather not see it. And my point being too, is just a little prior warning as to what is on the vid please next time, as that way i wont watch it. i was curious to see what a king brown was that was all. then when a saw a little gecko hangin out its mouth i was mortified.
> 
> Cat x


just a tip not a dig read the video description to the right of the video's before watching them then you will be safe.


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

that is really interesting video how many snakes do you have in total ...


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

Loved the vid! seemed to like to make that hard work for you though!!!
:lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

the bad ass baby vid is a bit of an intense ride :lol2: rather you finger about a quater of an inch away from them fangs than mine! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

fastbaz said:


> that is really interesting video how many snakes do you have in total ...


I honestly don't know right now...something like 120+ specimens, this list is accurate at the moment but don't have an accurate "head count"

27 Genus, ~53 Species depending on the current state of systematics.

Deinakistrodon acutus/ Sharp Nosed Pit Viper

Causus rhombeatus/ Rhombic Night Adder

Azimiops feas/ Fea's Viper
_Atractaspis bibronii/_ Bibron’s Mole Viper

Macrovipera turanica/ Trancaspian Levantine 
Macrovipera mauritanica/ Moorish Leventine Vipers

Atheris squamigera/ Variable Bush Viper
Atheris nitchei/ Sedge Viper
Atheris ceratophora/ Horned Bush Viper

Bitis gabonica/ East African Gaboon Viper "Darth Vader"
Bitis rhinoceros/ West African Gaboon Viper "Gabby"
Bitis nasicornis/ Rhino Viper/ River Jack "Mr. Sniffles"
Bitis caudalis/ Horned Adder
Bitis cornuta/ Many Horned Adder
Bitis schneideri/ Namibian Desert Adder
Bitis a. somalica/ Somali Puff Adder "Miss Somoali"
Bitis arietans/ Cape Puff Adder "Carol Channing"
Bitis peringueyi/ Peringueyi's Adder Pear-ing-gwee-knees adder 
Bitis atropos/ Berg's Adder

Echis sochureki/ Pakistani or Indian Sawscalle Viper/ Sochurek's Sawscale Viper
Echis pyramidum/ Egyptian Sawscale Viper
Echis coloratus/ Israeli Sawscale Viper
Echis multisquamatus/ Iranian Sawscale Viper
Echis pyramidum leakeyi/ Leakey’s Sawscale Viper

Dendroaspis polylepis/ Black Mamba
Dendroaspis angusticeps/ E. Green Mamba

Protobothrops jerdonii xanthomelas/ Red Spotted Pit Viper

Cerastes cerastes/ Desert Horned Viper "Spike"
Cerastes viper/ Sand Viper

Cryptelytrops purpureulomaculatus/ Mangrove Pit Viper/ Purple Spotted Pit Viper Crypt-o-lie-trops
Cryptelytrops insularis/ Wetar Island Pit Viper

Bothrops atrox/ Common Lancehead "Pogo Twins"

Bothrechis schlegelli/ Eyelash Viper
Bothrechis laterallis/ Stripped Palm Viper

Acanthophis laevis/ PNG Smooth Death Adder 
Acanthophis rugosus/ PNG Rough Death Adder 

Vipera xanthina/ Ottomen's Viper
Vipera ammodytes/ Nose Horn Viper/ Male="Dennis the menace" Female= "Carrie" A mate's ex-bird...nasty lass. 

Daboia palestinae/ Palestine Viper
Daboia r. russelli/ Indian or Pakistani Russell's Viper
Daboia r. siamensis/ Asian Russell's Viper

Pseudocerastes fieldi/ False Horned Viper or Field's Viper

Pseudechis australis/ King Brown Snake or Mulga Snake

Pseudonaja textilis/ Eastern Brown Snake

Ophiophagus hannah/ King Cobra

Naja naja/ Indian or Common Cobra "Raj"
Naja haje/ Egyptian Cobra
Naja pallida/ Red Spitting Cobra "Little Red"

Tropidolaemus wagleri/ Waglers Pit Viper

Agkistrodon c. pictogaster, Agkistrodon c. phaeogaster, Agkistrodon c. laticinctus
Agkistrodon c. piscivorus

Crotalus adamanteus/ Eastern Diamondback
Crotalus durissus vegrandis/ Uracoan Rattlesnake


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> the bad ass baby vid is a bit of an intense ride :lol2: rather you finger about a quater of an inch away from them fangs than mine! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Vernomous snake husbantry is dangerous, no question about it. :grin1:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

man you got some lovly snakes:mf_dribble:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Cool vid! very informative , saw a snake very similar to that brown when i was in Brisbane a few years ago bloody quick too lol , it shot across the road when i was walking back to my hostel  was very cool!
Personally i see nothing wrong with feeding it geckos, or having shown on youtube either...at the end of the day its nature , mice, rats, birds even geckos are all prey animals even snakes are prey animals. i cant see the problem tbh 
anyway very nice vid dude : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Thats a sh*t load of snakes you have there Al a very impressive list


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thats the sort of videos i don't mind. I know out in America you can live feed but when the rat or in your case lizard is dead it's not as bad.


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

thats a lot of poison... are you far from a hospital, do you keep snake bite serum close by in case of a serious accident... those snakes are as you say pretty unpredicatble...


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Another great video Al, many thanks for sharing it with us and that is an impressive list of snakes you have.:thumb:


----------



## slither (Jun 20, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> Hey mate:
> 
> If you really like to see a very close call while forcefeeding check out this video called " Bad Ass Babies"
> 
> YouTube - Bad Ass Babies


Cheers for the link, I'm learning so much. I have heard of, but never seen a pinky press, never mind one being used. 
It sure was a close call when he rolled on the press, lucky you got your finger out of the way! Very skillful of you to keep the head where you want it and still let the snake spin round in your fingers when s/he wants.
Oh yeah, could you please tell me what it's called when they protect their heads with the rest of their body? It sounded something like 'lockstring' technique, but not 100% sure.
Viper Ammodytes Raaar. :lol2:


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

Al, your videos quite simply kick ass!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

slither said:


> what it's called when they protect their heads with the rest of their body? It sounded something like 'lockstring' technique, but not 100% sure.


the watch-spring technique : victory: (i think)


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Matt...:grin1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

how is your Feas doing, I remember watching a video of it quite a while ago now, I understand they are not always the easiest to adapt to captivity?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SiUK said:


> how is your Feas doing, I remember watching a video of it quite a while ago now, I understand they are not always the easiest to adapt to captivity?


They are doing okay..they're rather boring...they don't like light or people and they only eat if I leave it on their hide space.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> They are doing okay..they're rather boring...they don't like light or people and they only eat if I leave it on their hide space.


at least they are doing well though


----------

